# Where can I buy mac games to download?



## Rippyyforni (Jul 10, 2010)

I was looking for an online company where I could pay to download mac games. The game I specifically want to buy is Rome: Total War. I don't want illegal websites where I can download games for free. Websites similar to Steam but for macs. Thanks very much!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 10, 2010)

Steam is available for Mac OS X.

http://store.steampowered.com/browse/mac

Apparently, Rome: Total War Gold Edition is available for Mac OS X as well:

http://www.macworld.com/article/138104/2009/01/rometotalwar.html

You may not be able to download it (i.e., you'll have to hop in the car and go buy it), but it's out there as far as I can see.


----------



## Rippyyforni (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for comments ...


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 2, 2010)

The OP copied from a post on another site from several months ago. 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...XliqJs7sy6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20100410131226AASkmta
Typical spammer, eh?


----------



## maz94protege (Aug 6, 2010)

Blizzard and EA sports also let you purchase the game over the net and download it digitally. After it downloads, you can copy the .dmg file to a DVD and keep it for later, instead of re-downloading it (or the client in blizzards case)


----------

